# I did not see your message before



## marina1970

I did not see your message before. I think much about you and I am very happy to have you as a friend.  You are a very special person for me!

Could somebody be kind enough to translate that message for me?

many thanks in advance.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hello, Marina.

Here's a version if your friend is a male:

_Nie widziałam Twojej wiadomości wcześniej. Dużo o Tobie myślę i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa mając takiego przyjaciela. Jesteś dla mnie kimś bardzo szczególnym!_

and a female:

_Nie widziałam Twojej wiadomości wcześniej. Dużo o Tobie myślę i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa mając taką przyjaciółkę. Jesteś dla mnie kimś bardzo szczególnym!_

In both cases I presumed you are a female too.

Note: "mając Cię za...", ", że jesteś..." or "mając w Tobie..." would be more accurate, but less natural here, I think.


----------



## marina1970

Oh! it is so nice that you answered me! many thanks!


----------



## ymar

It's correct except it needs a comma before "mając". Cheers.


----------



## arturolczykowski

> It's correct except it needs a comma before "mając". Cheers.



Does it? I don't think so.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, my mistake.

It does indeed need a coma, although in many newspapers and even older books you won't see it there. Until not long ago there was a very sophisticated rule - the participle group had to have at least two words in it to get separated with a coma. Now it's as much simple as generally ignored - there has to be a coma (I have not a clue why it hasn't changed the other way round).

Funny thing, I even double checked on that coma before posting - using a book that I trusted. As you can see, PWN is the one and only authority that can be trusted ever


----------



## cpuzey1

I did not see your message before. I think much about you and I am very happy to have you as a friend. You are a very special person for me! 

*Przepraszam, dopiero teraz zobaczyłem/łam Twoją wiadomość. Myślę o Tobie bardzo często i bardzo się cieszę, że jesteśmy przyjaciółmi/przyjaciółkami. Zależy mi na Tobie.*

This was my attempt (above) - I am not a native Pole and the translation is quite literal. Then I read Beziercurve's version, which is much better - very beautiful Polish ;-) Sorry, I have a Polish exam coming up and I wanted to tackle the translation anyway. 
However, go with Beziercurve's version ;-)))) Powodzenia!!


----------



## ymar

It's a very good translation, well done!


----------



## cpuzey1

Thanks, ymar ) The translation of this message is made more difficult by the fact the original has obviously not been written by a native speaker. For example, we would say "I think about you a lot" or "I think about you all the time" and "you are very special* to* me".


----------



## marina1970

It is true, I am not a native english speaker, I am french. I thought it would be easier to have a polish translation from english than from french. Sorry! Anyway, for me "I think about you all the time" does not have the same meaning than "I think about you much". I just expressed it the way I felt it and thank you all for great help.


----------



## cpuzey1

It is true, I am not a native english speaker, I am french. I thought it would be easier to have a polish translation from english than from french. Sorry! Anyway, for me "I think about you all the time" does not have the same meaning than "I think about you much". I just expressed it the way I felt it and thank you all for great help. 

You're quite right. "I think about you all the time" (i.e. obsessively) and "I think about you a lot" do not mean the same. However, just to offer some friendly advice (sorry, I know this is a Polish forum, but it does go back to your original text), "I think about you much" is NOT gramatically correct.


----------

